# Requalifying Voluntary Resorts



## sharktzu (Apr 3, 2007)

Can voluntary resorts be requalified? It seems like several people on this board have done it. However, I just talked to the sales manager at WMH who said it can nolonger be done and that even mandatory resales can not be requalified toward elite status. Was he just blowing smoke or is this on the level?


----------



## JC951 (Apr 3, 2007)

I heard the exact same thing from someone who also works at WMH. He said that policy was stopped about a month ago. Maybe they are using a different policy than other sales offices, or maybe they are just trying to get us to buy new by not telling the truth.


----------



## duke (Apr 3, 2007)

JC951 said:


> I heard the exact same thing from someone who also works at WMH. He said that policy was stopped about a month ago. Maybe they are using a different policy than other sales offices, or maybe they are just trying to get us to buy new by not telling the truth.



I don't think that a WMH salesperson or WMH salesmanager would have any incentive to say this.  They want to make a sale and throwing in a requalification only helps them make a sale.  SVO may charge the salesperson some fee for throwing in a Requal and that may be where the issue is coming from but I still doubt that they would not want your sale.

This is NEW to me.  The WMH sales office is now a Regional Sales Center for SVO so they should know what is possible.

This would be a BIG change in SVO policy, if true.  AND hopefully someone will follow up on this......

AGAIN, I don't put much value on prospective buyers asking prospective questions to salespersons.  My recommendation is to ask the question when you are ready to buy.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 3, 2007)

i sure hope this is not true, it will certainly stop me from buying resale. i am only planning to buy resale so i can requalify it with a developer sale so i can get to 5*.


----------



## sharktzu (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks Duke for the quick reply.  When I was at WMH this weekend I spoke with Dave O'Malley. When I addressed this subject with him, he went through the motions of checking with someone else before telling me that yes requalifications can happen. I didn't get into mandatory vs. voluntary with him for which I'm now kicking myself. As a follow-up I tried to call O'malley this morning, but was told he is off until Thursday, so I asked to speak to a sales manager. The person I spoke with was named Ronnie (I didn't catch the last name). He is the one who told me that requalifications are nolonger happening. He was of course also pitching Princeville. A 2 bedroom OV EOY for 24K. It's a good deal as it goes from the developer, but I think I'd only buy from the developer again to requalify a resale. If anyone has any deeper insight into this situation, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## BradC (Apr 3, 2007)

If true, this must be VERY new.  I was at WKORV just three weeks ago, and the saleswoman actually brought up the concept of requalifying my VV with a WKORVN purchase (they were trying to sell me on three-star elite and the ability to convert my VV to StarOptions).


----------



## armlem2 (Apr 3, 2007)

Brad,  I believe your VV should already be able to qualify for staroptions.  I bought mine resale and have staroptions just not starpoints.


----------



## RoverJohn (Apr 3, 2007)

And if someone requalifies a voluntary resort into SVN, does it remain so (and probably have a higher potential resale price) if it is later sold?

John


----------



## Denise L (Apr 4, 2007)

RoverJohn said:


> And if someone requalifies a voluntary resort into SVN, does it remain so (and probably have a higher potential resale price) if it is later sold?
> 
> John



A resale at a voluntary resort loses its SVN designation when it is sold. It would be just like any other resale at that same resort, and only worth what the market will bear. It will not come with Staroptions or Starpoint conversion.


----------



## RoverJohn (Apr 4, 2007)

In the process of requalification, is there a way to take title so that the requalified week is in the name of a child also?  Does inheritance normally end SVN membership.

John


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 4, 2007)

RoverJohn said:


> In the process of requalification, is there a way to take title so that the requalified week is in the name of a child also?  Does inheritance normally end SVN membership.
> 
> John



We decided to take title of our TSs in our Family Living Trust.  Our children will, therefore, assume ownership when we die.  I think that this is a great option if you have a Living Trust.


----------



## califgal (Apr 5, 2007)

WE have also put our timeshares in our trust.


----------



## BradC (Apr 5, 2007)

armlem2 said:


> Brad,  I believe your VV should already be able to qualify for staroptions.  I bought mine resale and have staroptions just not starpoints.


My bad -- I meant StarPoints, not StarOptions.  We do, in fact, have StarOptions for our VV unit.

Geez, I love SVO, and I feel like I'm pretty knowledgeable about it all, and even I get the crazy terms backwards!  

The "What I Own" section on mystarcentral.com also shows the StarPoints for my resale unit as well, but I'm not counting on being able to convert to StarPoints if I ever wanted to.  Have you actually converted your resale-purchased unit to StarPoints?


----------

